# Networking >  Different Class IP address

## vivek1983

I have two systems. Each systems has internet connection from different isp's. Now i want to establish a lan between two systems. I have installed a lan card in each system and established connectivity between two systems. I could able to share data from my two systems.

Problem is while I am sharing data i couldn't access the internet. If I disabled the newly installed lan cards then I will be able to get internet in two systems. What could be the problem?
I have chosen different class ip address for newly installed lan cards...even then also i am having same problem. please tell me the cause for this problem.

Thank you.

----------


## tulip4heaven

Can you let us know , are using internet with Modem or DSL

Thanks
Tulip

----------


## alavarthihr

hope you know how to set an IP address, subnetmask and the gateway in the network properties. make one system as your Internet system (gateway) and other as client. at the Clients IP details give the gateway systems IP as gate and check the access.

----------


## akshay.master

do not go in deep. use freely available software which automatically configure your system

----------


## dinesh_boora

> I have two systems. Each systems has internet connection from different isp's. Now i want to establish a lan between two systems. I have installed a lan card in each system and established connectivity between two systems. I could able to share data from my two systems.
> 
> Problem is while I am sharing data i couldn't access the internet. If I disabled the newly installed lan cards then I will be able to get internet in two systems. What could be the problem?
> I have chosen different class ip address for newly installed lan cards...even then also i am having same problem. please tell me the cause for this problem.
> 
> Thank you.


you are trying to connect the two different ip's with out any router. that is the main problem.
if you want to connect the two different classes or domains you should have a router.
i think you have with you a hub or switch to connect the system. it wasn't support that connecting of two different ip's or domains

----------

